Ask HN: Who all are web developers here on HN, your web stack? - jessmc
======
ronaldl93
I'm generally quite straight forward with my stack - Python/Django and Jinja
templating. DB depends on the size of the project - not shy to to use sqlite
for MVP sites, but bigger projects roll on Postgresql.

I am currently learning Vuejs as well to be able to write api based web apps.

